# First days home



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Meet my new kittens, Indie (silver tabby maine coon boy) and Leela (blue point birman girl). 
This is their 3rd day home and they're settling in fine, no problems with food or the litter tray and they've started running around the house together now.
Leela loves to cuddle up with me on the sofa, Indie still keeps a bit of distance but will sit by my feet and allow me to pet him every so often  Mostly he just wants to follow Leela around the house, she seems to be the boss.

I'll post more pictures as they continue to do cute things


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

awwwwwwwwww :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: gorgeous!! I bet they are keeping you on your toes lol


----------



## hobbs2004 (Mar 12, 2010)

Oh wow, they are so gorgeous! :001_tt1: Lucky you! But they do look like their middle name is mischief.....


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:thumbup: they are both gorgeous :001_wub: & well worth the wait  I love Indies smile


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics..hope everyone settles in well..:thumbup:


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww you are lucky, what a pretty pair of kitties, brilliant pictures,..:thumbup:..


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Thanks all  They cuddled up to each other yesterday for the first time, so happy 

It's strange, they look huge in pictures but are teeny in person.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:lol: they wont stay teeny for long


----------



## tillyfloss11 (Feb 25, 2010)

Oh what gorgeous kittens! Absolutely stunning!:thumbup:


----------



## tinytiger (Apr 17, 2010)

A very cute couple :001_wub:


----------



## lestroischats (Apr 6, 2010)

Oh, I LOVE them! Indie is such a stunner!!


----------



## RockySapphire (Oct 2, 2009)

They're absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Can't believe it's been over a week already. Indie is growing fast  Leela doesn't like the little red light on my camera so she always looks a bit annoyed in the pictures


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww they both look great  maybe Leela is a diva


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

They are both gorgeous :001_wub:


----------



## Catlover2 (Oct 12, 2009)

I'm in LOVE! I would love a Birman.....


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

Leela is TOTALLY a diva... even her pedigree name is Prima Donna! :lol:

Here's more pictures because I can't stop taking them...


----------



## **kitty** (May 1, 2010)

They are gorgeous!
Love the last one of them together!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I see Leela has taken up singing :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

Aww bless. Wish my two grew up together like that.


----------



## M&D (Jan 29, 2010)

lovely kittens :001_wub: and nice photos


----------



## HollyM (Feb 21, 2010)

How long did you have to wait to get them? Well worth the wait though!


----------



## shamykebab (Jul 15, 2009)

My God, they are both stunning! But, Indie...if you ever get tired of him, send him this way ASAP!! 

More photos please!


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

HollyM said:


> How long did you have to wait to get them? Well worth the wait though!


Forever!  I started looking for kittens late December - as soon as the OH finally caved and said he was ok with me getting them  I knew of Indie since the second day he was born and optioned him at 4 weeks via pictures the breeder sent over, then booked Leela at 6 weeks when I met her.



shamykebab said:


> My God, they are both stunning! But, Indie...if you ever get tired of him, send him this way ASAP!!
> 
> More photos please!


Aah that's not likely! Yesterday he sat on my lap properly for the first time, for a whole hour while I was on the PC, snoozing and watching the cursor  Usually Leela is my computer buddy.

Moe pics coming up  As you can see in the first one, Indie is growing out of control!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: Louie likes stitting on my printer & batting the paper when it comes out


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Beautiful kittens :001_tt1::001_tt1:. They look very happy together.


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

So cute! mannn i wish i could have another cat. Shame OH hates them


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> So cute! mannn i wish i could have another cat. Shame OH hates them


Do what OP did, keep asking until he caves in 

Pretty kitties! I love the one with you cuddling Leela :001_wub:


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Do what OP did, keep asking until he caves in
> 
> Pretty kitties! I love the one with you cuddling Leela :001_wub:


haha he wouldn't give in! His ex did that, bought home 2 kittens....the relationship didn't last much longer after that! Plus he was rather mean to them...wouldn't want that to happen to any new kittens


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> haha he wouldn't give in! His ex did that, bought home 2 kittens....the relationship didn't last much longer after that! Plus he was rather mean to them...wouldn't want that to happen to any new kittens


Whoa! He must of been traumatised by a cat as a little kid 

And it only took 2 kitties to break up the relationship, he really, really, really doesn't like cats

Just wanted to quickly if your antie still has Benny?


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Whoa! He must of been traumatised by a cat as a little kid
> 
> And it only took 2 kitties to break up the relationship, he really, really, really doesn't like cats
> 
> Just wanted to quickly if your antie still has Benny?


SORRY IGNORE THE LAST BIT I GOT MIXED UP WITH EMZIEANGEL:mad2: :mad2: :lol:


----------



## lemonpie (Jan 16, 2010)

lifeizsweet said:


> haha he wouldn't give in! His ex did that, bought home 2 kittens....the relationship didn't last much longer after that! Plus he was rather mean to them...wouldn't want that to happen to any new kittens


Tha's a shame  Maybe you can slyly ask him what it is specifically that bothers him about cats? My OH had cats as a kid and liked them, but didn't like how some cats give you the "evil eye" hehe  So we found two breeds that won't look at you like they want you to die.. not all the time anyway


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I've never asked him why he doesn't like them - will find out. I had a cat when i lived at my parents, he liked her, because she was quiet and hid under the bed most of the time.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

My OH did'nt have a choice I already had 7 at the time  he had never had a cat or a kitten, but loves them & is a real worrier about Louie with him being his 1st furball baby :lol:


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

lemonpie said:


> Tha's a shame  Maybe you can slyly ask him what it is specifically that bothers him about cats? My OH had cats as a kid and liked them, but didn't like how some cats give you the "evil eye" hehe  So we found two breeds that won't look at you like they want you to die.. not all the time anyway


Are you sure about that? :lol: Maine Coons have it down to a tee:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

lemonpie said:


> Tha's a shame  Maybe you can slyly ask him what it is specifically that bothers him about cats? My OH had cats as a kid and liked them, but didn't like how some cats give you the "evil eye" hehe  So we found two breeds that won't look at you like they want you to die.. not all the time anyway


So longs as it isn't a Jez breed


----------

